# 2007 Polaris 800



## Powerstroke 825 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok right now i have a 2003 Kawasaki prarie and i love it! I also have a 2008 Polaris RZR and iam wanting to get rid of it. i have a guy wanting to make a fair deal for my rzr and he has a 2007 polaris 800 fourwheeler and iam looking to upgrade quads a bit. So basically are these good reliable quads and what should i look for before i get it!
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah as far as I know as Long as its been taken care of they are reliable quads. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Powerstroke 825 (Mar 19, 2012)

What is Tapatalk?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Forum App for smart phones. It puts that at the end of my posts when I use it. lol Sorry it came off as part of the post.


----------

